# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Tecnico Agronomo especialista en Palto Organico y Convencional, Implementaciones para Certificaciones Organicas Y Global Gap

## CMuñozL

CV. CELSO MUÑOZ LINDO (2) (1).doc
Tecnico en Agronimia especialieta en Implementaciones Para certificaciones Organicas y Global Gap, asesor de cultivos de palto Organicos y Convencionales contacto al 963661937Temas similares: Ingeniero Agrónomo (Asesor) - Especialista en Higos ING.AGRÓNOMO, ESPECIALISTA EN COMERCIO INTERNACIONAL. IMPLEMENTACION DE CERTIFICACIONES GLOBAL GAP Y TESCO NATURE Artículo: Organizaciones productoras de cacao impulsan cultivos con certificaciones orgánicas y sostenibles Piura, Ing. Agrónomo-Especialista en Comercio Exterior.

----------

